
Pylint False Positives - falcor84
https://lukeplant.me.uk/blog/posts/pylint-false-positives/
======
rgacote
Close to 30% of the documented Pylint warnings are for test code. I find
Pylint incredibly helpful, but there are two things I rarely do with Pylint:

1: Run it on my test code. 2: Run it untuned for a specific project.

The heritage of "lint" tools is to be overly picky.

